# Schneidklemmtechnik Profibus und Profinet



## IPC Bernhard (29 November 2011)

Hallo 

Ich wollte einmal die Meinungen bzw. Erfahrungen mit der Fast Connect Technik beim
Profibus und Profinet einholen. Ich war auf einer Schulung zum Messen von Profibussignalen, 
dabei ist gesagt worden u.A. dass auf lange Sicht (Lebenszeit) die Fast Connect Technik 
Porbleme bereitet. Das heißt es können Störungen auf dem Bus kommen. 
Sind alle Kabel (Lapp, Helu, xxx) für Profibus Fast Connect nach einem Standard 
hergestellt? Oder muss ich zum Siemens FC Stecker auch ein Siemens FC Kabel nehmen?

Ebenso sind Stiche von Profibusleitungen "grundsätzlich" verboten (Aussage Schulung).
 Bei Siemens sieht man das aber nicht so. Von einem Repeater kann ich einen Stich zu 
den Teilnehmern machen. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr dami gemacht?

Ist ein aktiver Busabschluss zwingend notwendig, oder brauche ich den nur wenn 
ich am letzten Teilnehmer keinen Widerstand haben?

Weiter habe ich eine Frage zu den Aluminium Profinet Stecker von Siemens. 
Kann ich da jedes beliebige 4-adrige Profinet Kabel verwenden? Oder 
gibt es dazu bestimmte Kabeltypen von Siemens (Querschnitt usw.)?

Ich bin seit der Schulung ein wenig verwirrt bezüglich der FC Technik.
In der Prozessindustrie setzen wir noch immer und jetzt verstärkt wieder
die Schraubtechnik beim Profibus ein.

Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## PN/DP (29 November 2011)

Fast Connect nutze ich so gut wie nie (höchstens ausnahmsweise bei Anlagenerweiterungen, wenn gerade kein anderer Profibusstecker greifbar war). Ich steh' auf Schraubverbindungen.



> Von einem Repeater kann ich einen Stich zu den Teilnehmern machen.


Das ist kein Stich, sondern das Ende eines Profibus-Stranges. Der Repeater muß nicht am Ende eines Stranges sitzen, sondern kann auch irgendwo dazwischen sitzen. So kann man z.B. eine Stern-ähnliche Verkabelung mit bis zu 4 Profibus-Leitungen machen. Der Repeater ist einfach eine Verbindung zwischen 2 Strängen.




> Ist ein aktiver Busabschluss zwingend notwendig, oder brauche ich den nur wenn ich am letzten Teilnehmer keinen Widerstand haben?


Den brauchst Du immer dann, wenn der letzte Teilnehmer keine 5VDC-Versorgung für die Pull-Up- und Pull-Down-Widerstände der beiden Profibus-Adern hat. Der Busabschluß soll(te) immer ein aktiver sein (mindestens 1 Ende).




> Kann ich da jedes beliebige 4-adrige Profinet Kabel verwenden?


Das 4-adrige Siemens-Profinet-Kabel hat dickere Adern als normales Cat-Kabel.
Die Siemens-Profinet-Stecker connecten sehr schlecht auf normales Cat-Kabel, weil sie für dickere Adern ausgelegt sind.
Anderes 4-adriges Profinet-Kabel als das Siemens-Fabrikat kenne ich nicht.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (29 November 2011)

*Produktempfehlung RJ45-Stecker und -Buchsen*

Für Profinet-RJ45-Stecker und -Buchsen setze ich schon Schneidklemmtechnik ein, für Profibus aber lieber Schraubtechnik.

Wenn ich nicht unbedingt gewinkelte RJ45-Stecker brauche, dann benutze ich E-DAT Industry IP20 RJ45 field plug
Die funktionieren gut mit normalem Cat-Kabel und dem Siemens-Profinet-Kabel.

Als RJ45-Anschlußdose im Schaltschrank benutze ich fast immer E-DAT modul REG 8(8) IP20
Ebenfalls für normales Cat-Kabel und Siemens-Profinet-Kabel geeignet.

Harald


----------



## Heili (14 Dezember 2011)

Servus

Die Firma mit dem großen S ignoriert ganz gerne mal physikalische Gegebenheiten.
Ein echter Stich auf einer Signalleitung erzeugt Reflexionen, und senkt den Signalpegel. Auch wenn mancher das nicht glauben will, Stichleitungen sind schlecht!!!
Lässt sich messtechnisch ganz einfach beweisen.

Das große S behauptet auch, dass zwischen den Teilnehmern überhaupt keine Mindestlänge an Kabel sein muss.
Alle anderen haben es eingesehen und empfehlen den klassischen Meter. Ebenfalls physikalisch begründet und lässt sich messtechnisch nachweisen, dass die Signalqualität dadurch besser wird.

In der Regel kannst du den Fehlersuch-Schulungen der diversen seriösen Anbieter schon glauben. Die haben auf dem Bereich der Fehlersuche wesentlich mehr Erfahrung als manch anderer.

Gruß
Heili

PS: Darf man fragen bei wem du auf Schulung warst?


----------



## PN/DP (15 Dezember 2011)

Heili schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Die Firma mit dem großen S ignoriert ganz gerne mal physikalische Gegebenheiten.
> Ein echter Stich auf einer Signalleitung erzeugt Reflexionen, und senkt den Signalpegel. Auch wenn mancher das nicht glauben will, Stichleitungen sind schlecht!!!
> ...


Servus Heili,

willkommen auf der aktiven Seite des Forums - Du legst ja gleich einen ziemlich interessanten Erstbeitrag hin!
Darf man fragen, ob Du auch irgendwie belegen kannst, wo das "große S" Deine Aussagen behauptet?

Was hat Dich bewogen, so substanzlos auf ein 2 Wochen altes Thema zu antworten?
Bist Du vielleicht einer der "anderen diversen seriösen Fehlersuch-Schulungs-Anbieter"?
Hast Du vielleicht Erfahrung mit Profibus Fast Connect Technik und könntest dazu etwas schreiben?

Also ich finde, im Profibus-Netzhandbuch gibt Siemens seit mehr als 10 Jahren ziemlich deutlich Hinweise zur Netzprojektierung bezüglich der Problematik der Stichleitungen und Mindestabstände zwischen Teilnehmern. Ich würde das nicht als "ignorieren von physikalischen Gegebenheiten" bezeichnen.

Harald


----------



## Heili (16 Dezember 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Servus Heili,<br>
> <br>
> willkommen auf der aktiven Seite des Forums - Du legst ja gleich einen ziemlich interessanten Erstbeitrag hin!<br>
> Darf man fragen, ob Du auch irgendwie belegen kannst, wo das "große S" Deine Aussagen behauptet?<br>
> ...


<br><br>Servus<br><br>Hm dachte eigentlich schon öfters was geschrieben zu haben. Ist nur schon länger her. Sehe gerade, dass meine Statistik was anderes anzeigt. Komisch aber tut nichts zur Sache.<br><br>Hatte auf den letzten Messen mehrere Gespräche bei denen ich solche Aussagen bekommen habe. Zudem war auch der Support so nett und hat mir diese Aussagen bestätigt.<br><br>Nachdem das Thema relativ weit oben stand, wurde von mir naiv wie ich bin die Aktualität hineininterpretiert. In den meisten Foren ist das ja schließlich auch ein Zeichen dafür.<br><br>Ob ich ein Anbieter von Schulungen bin tut überhaupt nichts zur Sache. Hab bewusst keine Firma angesprochen. Gibt ja ziemlich viele, und irgendwer fühlt sich immer auf den Schlips getreten wenn man seine Firma nicht genannt hat.<br><br>Meine Erfahrungen zum FastConnect kommen aus dem Fehlersuchbereich. Wenn Kabel und Stecker vom gleichen Hersteller sind gibts in der Regel weniger Probleme. Nur meistens findet man in den Anlagen aus diversen Gründen (<- wertungslos) Stecker von Firma A und Kabel von Firma B.<br>Da treten dann ganz gerne Probleme auf, die es bei den Schraubklemmen nicht gab.<br>Mir ist schon klar, dass es einfach schnelle geht den Stecker zu montieren nur sollte man sich meiner Meinung nach auch bewusst sein, wie das genau funktioniert und, dass Kabel und Stecker zusammenpassen sollten.<br><br>Gruß<br>Heili<br><br>


----------

